# PTO engagement grinds into gear



## JD950-85 (Apr 25, 2017)

Well, I have another issue other than leaky from hub seals. When I try to engage the PTO, it grinds going into gear. I've waited a short time with the clutch fully compressed, idle down as low as I can go without shutting the tractor off and it still wants to grind into gear. I tried starting the tractor with the PTO already engaged, but the tractor won't start with it engaged. I can grind it into gear, but that is not right and I don't want to mess it up more than it might already be. This is an '85 model so I believe it has the dual stage clutch but I haven't confirmed that. The clutch is a little grabby when engaging it, but not so much that you can't go forward smoothly if you let it our slowly. There's about an inch of freeplay at the top of the pedal after the clutch engages.

The question is, is there anything I can do to fix this without tearing the tractor apart? I understand the repair of the clutch involves breaking the tractor in two and is a pretty involved and expensive fix. Does anyone have any other ideas on this one?
Thanks in advance.
Steve


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Adjust the clutch pedal freeplay down to 3/8 of an inch. 1 inch is too much and the clutch is not fully releasing. 

You want just enough freeplay that the throwout bearing is not riding on the fingers of the pressure plate.


----------



## Rock_knocker (Apr 12, 2017)

RC Wells said:


> Adjust the clutch pedal freeplay down to 3/8 of an inch. 1 inch is too much and the clutch is not fully releasing.


That's my guess too.

But there is more you might want to know.

It lacks synchro in the trans.

I've found is that you get something like a rotary cutter spinning around while you're in neutral, and then the gears grind a little while you try to get in a forward gear

Others may disagree, but my take with a 950 equipped with a dual stage clutch, after running it for more than three decades, is that is how it rolls.


----------



## JD950-85 (Apr 25, 2017)

I adjusted the clutch pedal freeplay to 3/8". That is considerably tighter than the 1" or better that I had before and the PTO engages without grinding .:headclap: Makes me wonder how it even worked before. How will I know if that is too tight? The pedal has very little slop in it at that adjustment, RC and RK- thanks for the info. You guys are great!

Steve


----------



## Rock_knocker (Apr 12, 2017)

Vice grip the clutch pedal down to it's stop when you store the machine or the clutch will rust to the flywheel and remain stuck


----------

